

Robot writes LA Times earthquake breaking news article - lostlogin
http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-26614051

======
lostlogin
A better version:
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/17/quakebot_...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/03/17/quakebot_los_angeles_times_robot_journalist_writes_article_on_la_earthquake.html)

